# Baby pigeon with canker! When to expect results from treatment?



## NewtoDoves94 (May 8, 2013)

I have a baby pigeon who was abandoned by his/her parents. She is about two and a half weeks old, but is a bit behind in her development (possibly from the stress of starvation, cold and abandonment). She/he is a strong little baby but had a slow crop at first so I took her to my bird vet and she diagnosed her with a yeast infection of the crop, but after several days her crop still wasn't emptying and I was starting to notice two whitish yellow lumps in her mouth so I took her in again and she was diagnosed with canker. The vet proscribed Nystatin for the canker. It has been three days and while one of the lumps has gotten smaller the other one hasn't and I now see a very small pinkish lump on the opening at the back of the throat. She/he seems healthy other then the lumps, is gaining weight, has a good appetite and her crop is emptying normally now. My questions are: when should the canker be gone? Is Nystatin a good treatment for canker? is there any other medicine for canker that would be safe on such a young pigeon (I've heard of a medication for fish being used)? Would any other medication that I would use react with the Nystatin?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nystatin is a treatment for yeast infection, not Canker.

Metronidazole and/or Carnidazole are frequently used for Canker.

Metronidazole is best if obtained from a vet or whatever other way it's available in the US.

Metronidazole is the med in Fishzole, probably more easily available (aquarium stores maybe) but I have not used it so cannot tell you the dose. Our US members can advise you on it.

Carnidazole is in Spartrix tablets.

The two white/yellow lumps could be Canker, but if very small could equally be the yeast infection. Couldn't say without a pic.

Nystatin can be used with anti-bacterials, as some anti-bacterials in doing their job can also have a side effect of opening the way for a yeast overgrowth. I couldn't say for sure about using it along with an anti-Canker med.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nystatin is not for canker. It's for the yeast infection. Some people mistake one for the other. Canker nodules would be more yellowish, and yeast more white. Often canker starts it and causes the slow crop, which can cause a yeast infection. The med you are asking about is Metronidazole, which you can often find in fish stores. Sometimes sold as Fishzole. But you would have to be sure that Metro is the only drug in it, as often now there is also another drug that you don't want to use. 
But I don't understand why the vet didn't give you any Metro or Flagyl for the canker? I would call the vet and ask for it. I would ask him also, why it wasn't prescribed to begin with. The Nystatin should have been given right away for the yeast, and Metro or Flagyl (same thing) for the canker. You shouldn't have to bring the bird back and pay for that. Just call and ask for the med. You can give both. It won't hurt the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John, I was posting while you were, but had to leave for a bit and came back, so didn't see your post. 

At that age I would give 25 mg daily of the Metro, in one daily dose, for 7 to 10 days. I have much better results with Metro than with Spartrix.


----------



## NewtoDoves94 (May 8, 2013)

*Found some Metronidazole*

Thank you guys so much! I called my local aquarium store (Atlantis aquariums) and while they said they didn't have fish-zole, they did have just plain metronidazole and I will go out and get it shortly. I think they said it was powdered so how much should I give? she weighed 114 grams this morning if that helps. Should I mix it with her food (kaytee hand feeding formula) or mix it with water and give it through a syringe?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A tablet is much easier to give. She would need 25 mg a day. Why not call the vet and ask for some. They should just give it to you.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Metronidazole is not given on empty stomach,it can cause stomach disturbances. Better if u give it 30 mins after feeding. It will give better results. Coated tablet prevents them from vomitting(if it occurs). You can give powder also the chemical composition of powdered or tablet metronidazole is the same,but dosage should be correct. What's the strength of the powder?


I'm wondering what's up with the vet that he prescribed nystatin for canker...!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe they misunderstood? Probably gave the Nystatin for the yeast, but why didn't they give the canker med? Odd. Think I'd maybe look for another vet, unless the owner is just mixed up about the meds.


----------



## NewtoDoves94 (May 8, 2013)

This was one of the first pigeons the vet has ever treated. She mostly treats parrots and the occasional chicken or duck. I guess she got a bit confused with what medicine to give. The bottle of metronidazole powder says that it is 100% with nothing else in it. I gave the baby pigeon 25 mg last night mixed in her food, is that a good way to give it? How many days of treatment will it take for canker growths fall off and heal over? I'm supposed to treat her once a day for ten days right?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

NewtoDoves94 said:


> How many days of treatment will I take for canker growths fall off and heal over? I'm supposed to treat her once a day for ten days right?


It depends on the severity, canker lesions may fall off after third day. Usually 5-7 days of treatment is a must. The treatment may be continued for few more days to build up immunity. Yes,giving the med once a day will suffice as metronidazole stays in the system for about 24 hours.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NewtoDoves94 said:


> This was one of the first pigeons the vet has ever treated. She mostly treats parrots and the occasional chicken or duck. I guess she got a bit confused with what medicine to give. The bottle of metronidazole powder says that it is 100% with nothing else in it. I gave the baby pigeon 25 mg last night mixed in her food, is that a good way to give it? How many days of treatment will I take for canker growths fall off and heal over? I'm supposed to treat her once a day for ten days right?


Well regardless of what kind of bird the vet is used to treating, you would still treat those things with the same drugs. I think any vet would know that.


----------

